# mastergrip table- router mounting



## reggart (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to the forum. I recently bought a used mastergrip table in nearly perfect condition but I am wondering if I might be missing some parts? The table has pre-drilled holes at 6 -1/4" square. My older sears craftsman router has a much smaller three hole pattern. I observed in the hardware stores that most routers have a similar 3 hole pattern so I assume that the table is either designed specifically for a mastergrip router or am I missing something here?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Robert. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i bet you are right. it probably either came pre-drilled or the previous owner may have drilled holes for his router. what material is the top made from?


----------



## blackwood (May 4, 2014)

Hi Newbie! (Me too...)

Yes, there's a steel plate missing, with 4 holes in a square 6 1/4 inches apart.
I can send a picture to copy.
I see no reason not to make one out of thick MDF or ply instead.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello John, Hope you like and enjoy the router forums make yourself at Home.  Please participate by asking and answering questions, that is what makes this forum work!

John this is a old thread ( 2years) when you read a post the original date is posted above the poster name.
Again welcome glad you joined us


----------

